# Whiskey Creek Salad



## jkath (Oct 12, 2004)

Whiskey Creek Salad

Dressing:

1 very ripe banana
1 c. (8 oz.) sour cream
1/4 c. sugar
1 Tbsp. poppy seeds
1 Tbsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. dry mustard
3/4 tsp. salt
Mash banana, Add remaining ingreds. 
Chill 30 minutes.

Salad:

Romaine
Butter Lettuce
Dried Banana Chips
Coconut Flakes
Mandarin Oranges
Chopped Pecans
Diced Green Onions

Mix together these ingredients.
Top with banana dressing.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 13, 2004)

This looks awesome!  Is 'Whiskey Creek' a restaurant?


----------



## jkath (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes - Whiskey Creek is in Bishop, California. We used to stop there every year on our way up to Tahoe. Here's their site:
http://www.thesierraweb.com/dining/whiskeycreek/default.html

As for the salad, I wrote down the ingredients as I was eating, but I didn't love their dressing that much. So, the banana dressing is from a completely different recipe.


----------



## QSis (Oct 16, 2004)

jkath,

Cool!

I am printing that out and will get some of the dried ingredients to box up with the copy as a Christmas gift for my aunt.  An excellent lunch for a health-conscious fruit-lover.

I might include a can of fruit or two, for her busy days.

Lee


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2004)

Qsis! What a fab idea! Hadn't even crossed my mind! You need to get into the thread I had going this week on gift mixes - I think I put it into the Misc. forum.


----------



## QSis (Oct 17, 2004)

Okay, cool!  I'll go look - thanks!

Lee


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 24, 2004)

Can't wait to make this for my gal friends who are coming to lunch next week. Any suggestions for "go withs"?


----------

